# The Pokemon World Cup - Round of 32, Group 2



## Ether's Bane (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, you've got until Sunday to vote, so get voting!


----------



## Kinova (Jul 7, 2008)

Blaaaziken, of course. :3

But there's some serious competition here. I'm looking at you, Flygon, Quilava, Dialga.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

Go Quilava!


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 7, 2008)

Shuckle!  Highest defensive stats ever!


----------



## nastypass (Jul 7, 2008)

C'mon Ambipom.  :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 7, 2008)

PORYGON!


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

Shuckle!

Hooray, Shuckle's in second place right now, with two votes!  Of course, that'll probably change soon...


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

Totally pulling for Magikarp. Go Magikarp, Splash your way to victory~


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

Sceptile for the win. It pwns all.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 8, 2008)

Umbreon.


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm voting for Espeon because it's one of my favourite Pokémon. Umbreon is too, but I felt like voting for Espeon.


----------

